# Smart Dog



## christiana (Aug 14, 2009)

YouTube - No Treats From Obama


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 14, 2009)

As funny as this is we are told to pray for our leaders and to submit to their authority. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 14, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> As funny as this is we are told to pray for our leaders and to submit to their authority. Just thought I would throw that out there.



As much as we're to pray for such leaders, I'm happy that this dog won't take what he steals from others. I can pray, regarding Obama, "Break his teeth in his mouth", can't I?

Theognome


----------



## christiana (Aug 14, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> As funny as this is we are told to pray for our leaders and to submit to their authority. Just thought I would throw that out there.



Oh please, the options of the video were never 'pray vs dont pray'!
The only options were 'to laugh or dont laugh'. Period. 
No offense intended. Just a laugh for the moment. No disrespect either.


----------



## Berean (Aug 14, 2009)

deja vu 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/dog-doesnt-like-president-barack-obama-51703/


----------

